# Axcel X31 or X41 Scope for 3D?



## BrushX (Dec 30, 2009)

Just wondering what you guys are shooting. I have always shot a smaller scope for indoor/outdoor field, but wanting to get into 3D this year. Will X31 work for everything or should I consider the X41 for 3D?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## SynapsesFire (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a 41 for 3d, I like it a lot, I'm not sure how it would compare to a 31 but if your 31 works then no sense in changing, you will get is a wider field of view, and more light in the scope, you may need to change your peep ver/clar if you use one,


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

What power lens are you shooting?


----------



## BrushX (Dec 30, 2009)

schmel me.....4x lens

synapsesfire...I do not have a x31, I have always used a smaller 29mm scope for indoor and field. I apologize I should have worded my question differently. If I'm buying a new scope with my new achieve sight and I want to get into 3D should I purchase the x41 or x31? I know the x31 will work for indoor and field, but will it work for 3D?


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

It depends on your peep also but a 31 scope will fit in pretty much any peep where as the 41 needs a larger peep.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

Bigger scope, bigger peep = more light and you see a lot more of the target.


----------



## BrushX (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Couldn't a person just bring a smaller scope in closer and shoot with the large peep? Or am I fundamentally missing something here, I'm new to the freestyle game.

-Grant


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Some times more light in your scope can be a bad thing sometimes so the smaller one may be better


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I shoot a x-41 with a 4x it works fine. on another setup I have a 1 3/8 cbe 3x scope I actually prefer the smaller scope but... some targets where its black with nothing to aim at its nice to see more of the animal.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

41 was always too big forms as the scope ring is on the outside of the housing. I always had to run a circle on my lense to center as I never could see the whole scope


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## WINCUP88 (Jul 3, 2016)

Would a beiter 39mm lens fit in the x41?


----------



## Wyatt gray (Jul 14, 2016)

31mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

My indoor setup with X31 did not work well for outdoor so I switched to a larger scope (and peep) that widens the field of view and brightens the sight picture. Unless the scoring rings are visible (not as common as one might think), a larger field of view that allows the whole vertical section of the target to be seen in the scope is very helpful when trying to find an aiming point.


----------

